# Regional Forums > United States > Central North US >  Moving to St. Peters Missouri. Need feeders and supplies!

## Soterios

I'll be in St. Peters. Haven't found a real reptile store out there yet. 

I'm moving next week and need supplies and feeders for a handful of snakes.

Any help?

----------


## KatStoverReptiles

There's a reptile show every couple of months near Crestwood.

http://www.stlreptileshow.com/

Rodent Pro vends at the show and you can place your order with them and then pick it up at the show. So you don't have to pay shipping.

There's a store in nearby Fairview Heights called the Tye Dyed Iguana. I haven't personally been there but have heard good things.

http://thetyedyediguana.com/

Congrats on the move. I, too, am moving to the St. Louis area soon!! Not quite sure where yet though.

----------


## Soterios

> There's a reptile show every couple of months near Crestwood.
> 
> http://www.stlreptileshow.com/
> 
> Rodent Pro vends at the show and you can place your order with them and then pick it up at the show. So you don't have to pay shipping.
> 
> There's a store in nearby Fairview Heights called the Tye Dyed Iguana. I haven't personally been there but have heard good things.
> 
> http://thetyedyediguana.com/
> ...


Yeah, I saw the tyedyediguana on the map. It's pretty far from St. Peters though. It's probably an 40-60 drive with any traffic. 

I have a new rack waiting in town for me to assemble. Hah. Gotta figure out how many holes to poke in my tubes.  :Snake:

----------


## Soterios

Anyone else?

----------


## angllady2

I'm in St. Louis, and I have feeder mice available pretty much all the time.  Rats, not so much.

I'm maybe 30 minutes from St. Peters, but I travel through pretty much weekly to visit family in O'Fallon.

You can always looks me up and I might be able to help.  

Supplies on the other hand, there aren't many places.  There is a nice little shop near me, but as I said you'd be looking at a minimum 30 minute drive.  Otherwise, you are pretty much stuck with Petco and Petsmart.

Gale

----------


## Soterios

> I'm in St. Louis, and I have feeder mice available pretty much all the time.  Rats, not so much.
> 
> I'm maybe 30 minutes from St. Peters, but I travel through pretty much weekly to visit family in O'Fallon.
> 
> You can always looks me up and I might be able to help.  
> 
> Supplies on the other hand, there aren't many places.  There is a nice little shop near me, but as I said you'd be looking at a minimum 30 minute drive.  Otherwise, you are pretty much stuck with Petco and Petsmart.
> 
> Gale


Great! Maybe we can work something out. I don't mind a drive as long as I'm supporting a local business I like.

----------


## Soterios

All moved in and the snakes are all cosy.

I'll send you a PM angllady2

----------


## Soterios

I'm still on the lookout for reasonably priced live feeder in the area. Anyone around the St. Charles area?

----------

